# Memorial Day Weekend u15s & u17s



## RedDevilDad (Apr 9, 2021)

Hearing that a 3 day Atlanta Memorial Day Showcase is being planned for MLS clubs u15s and u17s. No word on LAG or LAFC.


----------

